# Permis 125cc A1



## MiTh (27 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai passé mon permis en aout 2009, jusqu'ici rien d'anormal ^^

J'avais donc le permis B et B1, comme tout le monde.

J'ai changé mon permis il y a 3 semaines car mon ancien était mort, et désormais j'ai le tampon A1 pour les deux roues 125cc.

Alors que normalement il faut une formation de 7H pour l'avoir, et je n'ai rien fait 

Donc je dois considérer que je l'ai ou pas ?

cdt


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2013)

Si c'est tamponné, tu l'as, nan ?. Si tu veux être sur cherche avec gougueule les équivalences, je crois qu'ils ont rétabli celle permis voiture - 125 sous condition d'âge du conducteur et/ou de permis.


----------



## Madalvée (27 Septembre 2013)

Sur mon permis 1997, c'était automatique, il faut croire qu'ils sont revenu à ce système.


----------



## aCLR (27 Septembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Si c'est tamponné, tu l'as, nan ?. Si tu veux être sur cherche avec gougueule les équivalences, je crois qu'ils ont rétabli celle permis voiture - 125 sous condition d'âge du conducteur et/ou de permis.



Rien compris :rateau:

Gougueule fait des motos à tête chercheuse maintenant ?!


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2013)

je l'ai passé lorsque j'avais 16 ans.... ça fait... Oh déjà !!


----------



## drs (28 Septembre 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Sur mon permis 1997, c'était automatique, il faut croire qu'ils sont revenu à ce système.



Et non 
Même si c'est marqué sur ton permis de 1997, ce n'est pas valable.
Aujourd'hui, il faut une carte attestant du suivi de la formation.


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2013)

avec mon permis de 2000 je n'ai pas le A1, par contre normalement si je le refais je dois l'avoir (et  dès que je peu le refaire je n'hésiterai pas, vu que sur la photo on dirait que j'ai 14 ans alors que maintenant j'en ai 32 :mouais: )


----------



## ergu (29 Septembre 2013)

Avec mon permis (et ma voiture) j'ai déjà pris l'A1.
J'espère vous avoir été utile.
Bonne soirée.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Avec mon permis (et ma voiture) j'ai déjà pris l'A1.
> J'espère vous avoir été utile.
> Bonne soirée.



avec de l'expérience, un jour, tu iras sur l'A7

ne désespère pas

tu y arriveras


----------



## Madalvée (29 Septembre 2013)

drs a dit:


> Et non
> Même si c'est marqué sur ton permis de 1997, ce n'est pas valable.
> Aujourd'hui, il faut une carte attestant du suivi de la formation.



À ce compte là pourquoi y a -t-il ce même tampon sur le nouveau permis de notre ami ? Il faut tampon et attestation, et ils mettent le tampon sans attestation ? C'est d'une logique


----------



## Powerdom (30 Septembre 2013)

drs a dit:


> Et non
> Même si c'est marqué sur ton permis de 1997, ce n'est pas valable.
> Aujourd'hui, il faut une carte attestant du suivi de la formation.



j'ai quand même quelques doutes sur cette affirmation. Si le permis est tamponné c'est qu'il est validé. Enfin je vois ça comme ça


----------



## drs (5 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> j'ai quand même quelques doutes sur cette affirmation. Si le permis est tamponné c'est qu'il est validé. Enfin je vois ça comme ça



moi aussi j'aurais vu ça comme ça, mais ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2013)

une source ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (5 Octobre 2013)

Toute cette histoire pour des tampons !


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Toute cette histoire pour des tampons !



et oui, faut respecter les règles


----------



## Powerdom (5 Octobre 2013)

Houlà, la loi a l'air très compliquée !

je note que : la formation est obligatoire pour les possesseurs du permis B nayant pas été assuré entre le 01/01/2006 et le 31/12/2010.

Et Une licence de circulation, délivrée avant le 1er avril 1958, une catégorie quelconque du permis obtenue avant le 1er mars 1980, ou la catégorie A 1 du permis obtenue entre le 1er mars 1980 et le 31 décembre 1984, autorise la conduite des motocyclettes dont la cylindrée nexcède pas 125 cm3, mises en circulation pour la première fois avant le 31 décembre 1984, et celle des motocyclettes légères.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2013)

En 1962 à Mulhouse j'ai passé et obtenu, les permis A, B, C, E
En 1965 à Berne on m'a transcrit sans examen, les mêmes permis

Seule restriction pour le A, les 125 kW, j'ai donc du repasser le A1 pour avoir le droit de rouler avec une moto de plus de 125 kW
Avec ce genre de moto, on grattait facilement le macadam dans les virages


----------



## drs (7 Octobre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Houlà, la loi a l'air très compliquée !



Oui et ça change tous les 6 mois en ce moment


----------

